# DiGiCam which to choose ?????



## viv2digit (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have search on digicam reviews and all but still confused because it's my first buy.so i still have confusion between some models

NIKON Coolpix s2500
Canon Powershot a3100
and sony

all under 7k

i need image stabilization good and good video recording


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 29, 2011)

i have used this camera Canon Powershot a3100 for few hours.. my frnd has this.. 
according to price this camera is good.. image stabilization is also fine.. 
bt pictures seem little dull.. may be becoz of flash or something.. but this i didn;t find in Sony low budget camera..


----------



## Sounava (Apr 29, 2011)

A3100 IS is a good camera but previous generation. It has been replaced with the A3200 IS. It is equally good. Buy it.


----------

